# GC190 wont start, gas issue



## stugots (Jun 16, 2009)

hello everyone,, i got a power washer from homedepot its the EXCELL 2800PSI XC2800 with a honda engine GC190

i was using it on my rv and the tank ran out of gas, i refilled it,, and it would not re start. 


i checked all simple things,, refilled it with good gas,,, checked for spark,,, it runs fine if i pour gas into the carb mouth by hand,, and when i disconnected the fuel pump line and cranked it,,, gas shot out of the line,,, and the carb bowel was full of gas...


took the little carb apart,, nothing in there but a plastic float and needle valve.

cleaned it,, and i still have the same non starting issue.

its only a year or two old.


i thinks its got to be in the carb,, but everything looked fine,,, what do you all think.


thanks


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

im sure its in the carb, on top of that carb if your looking straight down you should see a phillips head screw. This is the pilot valve, remove this screw and clean out out with carb cleaner and if you have a compressor use an air gun . You also want to check to make sure your main jet is not clogged,remove the bowl and use carb cleaner and blow out the center pipe in the carb.


----------



## stugots (Jun 16, 2009)

well, i took it apart again,, this time doing what you said,, i used air and cleaner,, made sure all passages were clean,, put it back and it did the same thing... 

i made sure the carb got gas, and checked spark again.. 

its driving me nuts,, its not that im ignorant,,, i just rebuilt a th400 auto trans last week and have rebuilt many engines, tripower carbs with nitrous, etc. 


but i cant get this stupid thing to work unless i pour gas into the carb by hand. lol


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

when is does run with the fuel poured down the throat does it run ok or rough. Im thinking maybe a valve is issue????? Like the intake valve is not closing all the way or opening all the way or something in that area .....


----------



## stugots (Jun 16, 2009)

it sounds like its running great,,, but i dont run it too long,, just a few seconds,,,, but when i crank it,,, i get nothing,,, no sound of life, not even a backfire or a pop. nothing.

now i got to go down to the dentist,, lol,,, its just not my week!


----------



## PUMPKEN (Aug 6, 2008)

Broken intake lifter ?


----------



## stugots (Jun 16, 2009)

BAD GAS FROM THE STATION LAST WEEK,,, my lawn mower came down with the same issue today!

got new gas from a different place, drained, refilled, started right up.....


----------

